# Goodbye Kelly



## DaveN308 (Apr 10, 2015)

On Thursday, 8/2, I had to say goodbye to my beautiful calico, Kelly. 



On Oct 2011, I adopted Kelly. She was about 1 year old. Instantly her personality caused me to fall in love with her.


Earlier this year, she developed a severe breathing problem (rapid breathing) that was diagnosed as severe asthma. In fact, the head of Purdue Small Animal Hospital said it was the worst case of asthma they've seen in a cat. Since then, she's been on steroids twice a day. She responded well to the medication and was close to her old lovable self.


On 8/2, I found her laboring to breathe and open mouth breathing. I rushed her to Purdue, where they put her on oxygen. After x-rays, they found that her lungs had thinned and breached in one area, filling her chest with air. They removed the air, but it would fill back up. With her history, she would not survive any surgery and was in clear discomfort. I had to make the hardest decision and let my friend go.


She was a good cat. I miss her.


Dave


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Simply gorgeous cat. I feel for you.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Dave,

I am so very sorry about Kelly. I don't know whether "adorable" or "stunning" fits her best. She is both. 

It seems so unfair that some kitties have medical issues that take them from us early. I wish you had been able to enjoy many more years with her, but I know you will cherish the time that you did have. 

The decision you made is hard because we want to keep them, for us, but we let them go, because it's what's best for them. She's grateful to you for not making her suffer, and she knows how much you loved, and will always love, her. 

Sending hugs and much sympathy.


----------



## DaveN308 (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks. Fortunately, her "sister", Chassis, is helping.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. It’s always heartbreaking. Glad that Chassis is with you during this time so you can comfort each other.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

What a beauty! Goodness. 

You did what had to be done. May your memories of her bring you joy, knowing she had a happy life in your home.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss and I am happy to have another to help you through the mourning. At least your decision was straight forward and you were able to relieve Kelly's pain and discomfort. It sounds like you did everything you could and were a great friend to Kelly.


----------

